# Welche silent System-HDD? Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB in Scythe Quiet Drive? Wer hat Recht: PCGH oder Chip?



## F0rest (6. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand im Titel genannte Kombination und kann was zur Temperatur und Lautstärke sagen?
Der Hintergrund ist: Für meinen komplett neuen silent PC brauche ich ne mind. 500GB große Festplatte als System und Datenplatte. SSDs (auch nur für System) sind zu teuer. Rumliegen hab ich noch ne WD5000AACS die ich als externe verwendet habe. Wenn ich die nehmen würde, wo würd ichs dann merken mit der Speed? Systemstart, Kopier und Ladezeiten? Aber die FPS würden nicht kleiner sein oder?
Wenn es sich lohnt eine neue zu kaufen, so hab ich vor allem die Kombination im Titel im Auge. Befürchte aber eine zu hohe Lautstärke und ggf. Temperatur bei einbau in eine Scythe Quiet Drive.
Habe insgesamt (nach Studium des PCGH Einkaufsführers) folgende HDDs als interessant empfunden:

- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD502HI 500GB 0,1/0,2 Sone
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI 1,5TB 0,2/0,3 Sone
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB 0,2/0,4 Sone
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 0,4/0,9 Sone

Silent hat oberste Priorität. Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB hat erschreckend zwar bei PCGH die gleiche Lautstärke wie die Velocirapter mit 0,4/0,9 Sone bei der Chip Bestenliste kommt die erstere aber Seltsamerweise im Vergleich zu anderen viel besser weg.
Die Lautstärken Laut Chip sind:

- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD502HI  500GB 1,1/1,3 Sone
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI 1,5TB 0,8/2,6 Sone
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB (nicht bei chip gelistet)
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 0,8/1,6 Sone

Ich finde es unglaublich wie solche Unterschiede sein können. Laut chip ist die F2 HD154UI im Betrieb fast doppelt so laut wie die HD103SJ. Bei PCGH drehen sich die Meßergebnisse aber komplett um. Die HD103SJ ist laut PCGH im Leerlauf doppelt so laut wie die HD154UI und im Betrieb sogar 3mal so laut !!!  Serienstreuung, falsche Meßergebnisse oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Aus diesem Chaos heraus hab ich mir jetzt überlegt es mit einer Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB + Scythe Quiet Drive zu reskieren und auf einen sehr schnellen (was auch Chip bestätigt) und vor allem sehr leisen Betrieb zu hoffen. Was meint ihr?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Jakob (6. Januar 2010)

ich denke von der F3 1TB Platte im Scythe quiet drive wirst du nichts oder nur sehr wenig hören.
ist ne super platte und ihr geld auf alle fälle wert. habe sie selbst in nem externen gehäuse und höre nichts.


----------



## PfRzAcK (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dir leider nichts über das Scythe quiet drive sagen, aber über die Samsung F3 1TB.
Sie gehört sicher nicht zu den leisesten Platten auf dem Markt, aber ist wesentlich leiser als so mache, ca. 4 Jahre alte IDE Festplatte. Laufgeräusch ist ganz angenehm. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Schreib und Lesezugriffen, die stechen deutlich raus. Leistungsmäßig-schau dir die Zahlen an. Sie soll ja schneller sein als die Raptoren. Ich weiß nicht wie schnell diese sind, aber die F3 ist so wie ich es beurteilen würde SAU-SCHNELL.
Wenns dir aber wirklich nur um Silence geht rate ich dir zur F2, wesentlich ruhiger- warscheinlich aber auch langsamer.
Warte am besten bis dir einer zuverlässig schreibt, wie sich die F3 im Scythe quiet drive verhält.


----------



## F0rest (6. Januar 2010)

wegen der speed mach ich mir bei der f3 keine sorgen. nur halt um die lautstärke.
@PfRzAcK: aber gerade die F2 (1,5 TB) ist laut chip noch lauter als die F3 (1 TB). weiß jetzt nicht wer recht hat. PCGH oder chip


----------



## F0rest (7. Januar 2010)

Habe hier BareboneCenter.de - Lautstärke und Temperatur | Samsung Spinpoint F3 500 und 1000GB | Festplatten
einen test/gegenüberstellung der hd103sj und der hd502hj gefunden. die meinen die hd103sj wäre leiser als die hd502hj und als insgesamt leise zu beurteilen. das widerspricht wieder komplett den meßwerten von pcgh.
des weiteren in nem test haben die die hd502hi wirklich als extrem leise empfunden. überraschender weise haben die die hd154ui als sehr laut empfunden. viel lauter als die hd103sj und damit noch viel viel lauter als die hd502hj. was wieder gegen pcgh spricht und eher die meßwerte der chip bestätigt.  
kann sich bitte jemand melden, der die hd103sj in ne scythe quiet drive gesteckt hat oder mit einem sharkoon hdd vibe-fixer enkoppelt hat?
entweder ich nehme jetzt die hd103sj oder die langsamere aber aufjedenfall leiseste hd502hi ... eine meldung/antwort würde meine entscheidung erleichtern ...


----------



## F0rest (8. Januar 2010)

in der computerbild war auch ein test von der hd103sj:
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (HD103SJ) - COMPUTER BILD

"Sehr leises Geräusch" laut computerbild. muss ja eine extreme serienstreung geben. hmm, vielleicht reskier ichs. kann ich wenn die zu laut ist und ich die kurz angetestet habe wieder innerhalb von 14 tagen bei online bestellung zurückschicken und bekomme mein geld zurück?

edit: ah und soll ich die dann in den scythe quiet drive oder in den sharkoon hdd vibe fixer verbauen? letzterer kostet 3 mal weniger mit ca 11,- und vielleicht bringt er ja auch mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2010)

Da du ja in deinem ersten post geschrieben hast,das du min. 500 GB benötigst stellt sich mir die frage,was gegen eine 2,5 zoll platte spricht.
Gerade die M7 von samsung mit 500 GB soll recht flott sein.Ich selbst habe hier 4 m6 von samsung (je 500 GB) im raid 5 in meinem htpc verbaut und höre fast nix.Dabei verwende ich ein recht "hellhöriges" silverstone desktop-gehäuse und keinerlei geräuschdämmung.Die festplatten machen sogar noch weniger laut als meine lüfter und die höre ich auf 3m distanz schon kaum.


----------



## F0rest (8. Januar 2010)

@TurricanVeteran: naja aber da is der preis nochmal um >50% hoher für gleiche kapazität. und etwas langsamer als die hd502hi wenn ich auf die daten bei chip so schaue. aber scheins wirklich sogar noch n stück leiser als die wohl schon leiseste aktuelle 3,5" platte hd502hi. aber n bissl mehr performance darfs bei mir schon sein. vielleicht machts für deinen htpc sinn da du da nicht soviel platz hast, aber davon hab ich ja im gehäuse genug.

@all: ich tendier im moment dazu die hd103sj mit scythe quiet drive zu nehmen und letztere dann noch irgendwie mit fahrradschlauch/gummi oder irgendwas im gehäuse aufzuhengen oder auf dem boden in einen zugeschnittenen riesenschwamm zu legen. ich hoff die platte wird nicht meine lauteste komponente im system. vor allem bei zugriffen.


----------



## Maggats (9. Januar 2010)

ich hab die Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI, die platte ist sehr leise. ich behaupte mal das die 0,2/0,3 sone von pcgh hinkommen.die von dir angesprochene WD5000AACS habe ich auch vorher im pc gehabt (wird nun als externe verwendet). die WD ist auf jedenfall lauter als die F2. ich muß allerdings auch dazu sagen das meine platten alle in einer entkoppelten ichbinleise box betrieben werden....trotzdem ist die F2 eine kaufempfehlung was die lautstärke angeht.


----------



## F0rest (9. Januar 2010)

die wd5000aacs war ja damals n riesen flopp. wie konnte die damals von pcgh als testsieger und leiseste platte hervorgehen. oder ich hab irgend ne vermurkste platte bekommen. die zugriffsgeräusche sind jedenfalls echt heftig.
ich werd jetzt wohl die hd103sj und hd502hi bei mindfactory bestellen. auf beiden irgendwas anstrengendes drüber laufen lassen und mich dann entscheiden. zum test bauch ich vielleicht beide jeweils auch noch in nen sharkoon vibe-fixer und scythe quiet drive ein. falls die hd103sj leise genug ist behalt ich die.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Januar 2010)

hab den samsung spinpoint F3 SJ 

manchmal kommen so, ob ne kugellager kaputt wäre solche geräusche 

ist da normal hatte vor 1 monat gekauft 

daher wollte ich mal direkt die frage hier rein stellen


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Januar 2010)

@Topic 

Also ich habe die Spinpoint F3 in einem Quiet Drive verpackt, von der Platte selbst ist so gut wie gar nichts mehr zu hören (als WaKüBesitzer mit 750U/min Silent Wings erlaube ich mir zu sagen, dass sie aus 40cm auf Ohrhöhe, bei geöffnetem Gehäuse gerade noch so zu hören ist).
Beim Hochfahren vernimmt man kurzzeitig einen leichten "Pfeifton", wenn der Platter anfängt zu rotieren.
Einzige "Lärmquelle" - sofern man das so bezeichnen kann - sind winzige Vibrationen, die das Quiet Drive (mitgelieferte Schrauben zur Befestigung verwendet) nicht abfangen kann.
In der Kombination ist die Festplatte die leiseste, die ich jemals verbaut habe (und die schnellste zudem auch). Da ich derzeit aber ein bisschen Geld über habe (und ich es sehr, sehr, sehr leise haben will), kommt mir aber dennoch eine SSD ins Haus.

@ Bruce112

Wie genau äußern sich die Geräusche? Ich hab am Wochenende mal für eine halbe Stunde eine Art Kratzen vernommen (Sektorencheck war unauffällig - läuft wieder normal). Sollte es nicht permanent auftreten und der Sektorenscan unauffälig sein, würde ich mir vorerst keine Sorgen machen.

mfG


----------



## Dr.House (12. Januar 2010)

Hab auch ne F3 Samsung und die ist auch ohne Dämmung fast lautlos.

Die 1 GB Version hat nur 2 platter á 500 GB und nur 2 Leseköpfe um die Geräusche zu reduzieren.

Die F3 ist momentan die schnellste Platte die man kriegen kann...


----------



## F0rest (21. Januar 2010)

also, hab jetzt ewig rum getestet mit den angekommenen 2HDDs  HD103SJ und HD502HI sowie der Dämmbox Scythe Quiet Drive und dem Entkoppler Sharkoon Vibe Fixer.

Zuerst laut HD Tune 2.55 die Lese Transferraten in MB/s:
HD103SJ: Ziemlich konstant absinkende Kurve von ca. 150 am Anfang auf ca. 75 am Ende. Zugriffszeit ca. 14,x ms
HD502HI: Ziemlich konstant absinkende Kurve von ca. 110 am Anfang auf ca. 55 am Ende. Zugriffszeit ca. 15,x ms

Beide Platten sind im Idle (nicht eingebaut) wirklich sogar mit dem Ohr 5cm von oben nicht zu hören. Nur von Unten (Elektronik) mit dem Ohr 5cm dran kann man ein Rauschen interpretieren, wobei bei der HD103SJ es etwas stärker ist. Bei größerem Abstand (>20cm oda so) unhörbar. Vibrationen im Idle erst mit Auflegen der Hand zu vernehmen. Aber wirklich extrem geringe Vibrationen.
Bei Zugriffen siehts bei der HD103SJ aber leider nicht so gut aus. Sind aufjedenfall auch aus 1-3m gut hörbar. Die HD502HI ist während dem Ablauf von HD Tune 2.55 unhörbar ausser durch anlegen des Ohres an die Unterseite wie bei Idle. Wenn zum Schluss jedoch die Zugriffszeit gemessen wird ist sie auch aus 1-2m gut hörbar, aber ziemlich dezent. Jedoch meiner Einschätzung nach halb so leise wie die HD103SJ.

Da die HD502HI kleiner und doch ein gutes Stück langsamer zu sein scheint hab ich die nicht noch ins Quiet Drive gesteckt, sondern mich dann eher auf die HD103SJ (für meinen PC) konzentriert. Der HD502HI hab ich aber bereits so gut wie sicher einen Platz im mobilen externen HDD Gehäuse versprochen.

Meiner Empfindung nach ist die HD103SJ ein kleines Stück leiser im Quiet Drive (nicht eingebaut) als im Vibe Fixer (eingebaut). Vor allem die leisere Teilart der Zugriffsgeräusche scheint aus 1/2m kaum noch zu vernehmbar zu sein. Richtige Zugriffsorgien sind weiterhin zu hören, wenn auch wirklich leiser. Vielleicht so in etwa auf dem Niveau der HD502HI. Als ich die HD103SJ jedoch nun im Quiet Drive im Gehäuse festgeschraubt habe, hat mich das Ergebniss negativ überrascht. Die Zugriffsgeräusche sind nun Lauter, als wenn die HDD offen ohne Quiet Drive neben dem Gehäuse liegen würde und somit erst recht lauter als neben dem Gehäuse liegend im Quiet Drive. Das Quiet Drive vibriert auch eingebaut ein Stück stärker als ausgebaut und es scheint eingebaut bei der Geräusch-Übertragung und Verstärkung neue Rekorde zu erreichen. Daher werde ich mir jetzt wohl was einfallen lassen wie ich das Quiet Drive vertikal (liegend würds nicht passen wegen den 3,5" Slots) auf dem Gehäuseboden entkoppelt ablege oder ich packs doch in den Vibe Fixer und habs bequem und halbwegs Transportfest im 5,25" Slot.

Mein Gehäuse ist während den Tests komplett offen gewesen. Und auf Tischhöhe vor mir gestanden. Wenn ich die Tage die Einrichtungen abschließe und den PC verschließe, wird er mind. 1m unter dem Tisch verschwinden und damit die Zugriffsgeräusche hoffentlich ein Stück mit.


----------

